# Worthless Costco special coupons, in Hawaii



## RDB (Feb 28, 2010)

In looking into Costco Travel, I notice some special rental car offers state, "Coupon valid at participating locations in the contiguous U.S. and Canada." 

Have any of you ran into difficulty using Budget, Entrprise, etc. coupons in Hawaii due to this?  I would think they mean what they say.

Robert


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2010)

Many car rental coupons are for specific locations/regions.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 28, 2010)

RDB said:


> In looking into Costco Travel, I notice some special rental car offers state, "Coupon valid at participating locations in the contiguous U.S. and Canada."
> 
> Have any of you ran into difficulty using Budget, Entrprise, etc. coupons in Hawaii due to this?  I would think they mean what they say.
> 
> Robert



I got what I think are pretty good rates for HI for this summer with Alamo using the link from the Costco website. I'll keep looking for something cheaper, but I can definately live with what I have booked now( cheaper than Florida spring break rentals!).


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 28, 2010)

I've used Costco coupons - although all I've had to do was reserve online and then show my Costco card at P/U (never had to produce the actual "coupon")
several times for Hawaii. Both Alamo and Avis. Never had a problem, and just this last Christmas was able to upgrade to a jeep from the lowest level for approx. $20 for the two week stay!!

You could double-check with them, but I think whatever price they show you online using the discount is valid since you've put in the location....

I've rarely found any better prices, and we really like having the second driver free.


----------



## cvmar (Feb 28, 2010)

I ran into the same issue. I have found Alamo is your best bet for Hawaii and will let you know if their coupon is valid but Budget does have 30% off thru 8/31/10 which includes Hawaii. I got a price of $279  for 10 days in March  including all the taxes and junk fees. Alamo was about $20 less but my husband preferes Budget cars over Alamo. I don't do priceline because we need the second driver that is included at no additional cost thru Costco.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2010)

Is the 30% off Budget coupon through Costco, as well?


----------



## RDB (Feb 28, 2010)

That’s good to hear these replies. 

Words like “Valid at participating North American neighborhood location.” and as in the OP bother me.  I hate to get to the pickup point only to find there’s no good deal.

I'll have to check out that 30% off.  I don't see it yet.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a couple of tips about Costco car rental coupons:  

1.  If you use the codes and are able to make the reservation from the Costco linked website, you're in.  Print your Confirmed Reservation, and the price is firm.  They can't argue with you about the price they quoted if you have that Confirmed Reservation.

2.  If you're trying to reserve specifically in Hawaii, you may have a better shot right now by going to alamo.com and selecting the Hot Deals link.  They have a Hawaii sale going on, with discounts on some cars that are cheaper than the best Costco has right now.  As I recall, they have either a convertible or Jeep for $279 for a week, as well as some deals on other car types.  Worth checking into, if your dates work out.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2010)

RDB said:


> That’s good to hear these replies.
> 
> Words like “Valid at participating North American neighborhood location.” and as in the OP bother me.  I hate to get to the pickup point only to find there’s no good deal.
> 
> I'll have to check out that 30% off.  I don't see it yet.



With Budget - and I assume the same could be true for other rental companies - some of the local operations are franchise operations.  This is mostly smaller locations, either non-airport locations or locations at regional airports.

I suspect that the "participating North American locations" reflects the notion that some of the franchisees may not be participating in the program.

If you know you are dealing with a franchisor, it often pays to do an end run around Budget central reservations and contact the franchisee directly at the rental counter.

I have had the local Budget franchisee make rentals available to me that Budget central reservations said were not available.  The local operation will also frequently rent for much lower rates (up to 50% less) than the raties being quoted by Budget central reservations.

It sometimes takes a bit of detective work to figure out how to reach the rental counter of the franchisee without being shunted off the Budget central reservations.


----------



## cvmar (Feb 28, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Is the 30% off Budget coupon through Costco, as well?



Yes. It was 40% thru 3/31/10 but it is now 30% thru 8/31/10.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 2, 2010)

checking prices for April - Big Island...Costco Alamo gave best rates - about $20 less than Budget as another poster said. I was looking at small/intermediate cars. At this time, Budget still has the 30% off. 

Tried Alamo directly as BMWGuy suggested, but no luck. First of all, they did NOT have any SUV's, Jeeps, etc available (as per the HOT offer) during my time frame at all on the Hot Hawaii deal (these are vailable for over $1000 either thru Costco or on Alamo regular links) Secondly, plugging same info as Costco on multiple direct approaches was always almost $100 more for same trip. But thanks, anyway for the tip. Think it's because one of my weeks is prime Spring Break (week after Easter)

Anyway, ultimately settled for approx. $350 for 12 days in intermediate car on Alamo. Will keep checking...

PS  Avis coupons on Alamo were NOT accepted at Kona when I tried them online... info for OP


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 2, 2010)

I just used priceline for a bid for Maui this week and got a compact car for $12 a day.


----------



## chellej (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got a standard for Kauai for $11/day in May through priceline.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 6, 2010)

WOw, good rates...right now I am finding summer is still high.  Twinkstarr..you got a good price?  

we'll be 6 weeks on the BI


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 6, 2010)

I had had a better rate from  DiscountHawaiiCarRental than anyone was offering last month, including Costco and Hotwire, but now, thanks to this TUGGERS postings, I now have even a better rate through Costco Budget.  I'll keep trying of course!

Now I need a cheaper rate in PHX for May, , Costco still higher than Hotwire


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 6, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> WOw, good rates...right now I am finding summer is still high.  Twinkstarr..you got a good price?
> 
> we'll be 6 weeks on the BI



I have a standard size SUV for $312 with all the taxes and an extra driver for mid July. Alamo via Costco. Got the same price for same type the following week in Kauai.

I only rent fullsize(I have rather tall men in my family) and above, plus I'm used to those  Florida rates at spring break.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 6, 2010)

Is seems that the BI is more expensive than the other islands - is that true?


----------



## readyalready (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm still having Alamo luck with "HIPROMO" added in the ID box linking thru Costco, so the coupon comes off too.  Used it for end of March, checked first two weeks in April too.

Alamo is my least favorite though.


----------



## mmthomas (Mar 8, 2010)

*Oahu $9.95 + tax*

I just reserved and paid for an Alamo intermediate for 13 days beginning June 19 at hotwire.com
$223 total


----------



## isisdave (Mar 8, 2010)

mmthomas said:


> I just reserved and paid for an Alamo intermediate for 13 days beginning June 19 at hotwire.com
> $223 total



But $27/day ... total $499 ... for 14 days on Kauai starting June 19, also on hotwire.

Airfares LAX-LIH have not budged yet, either. Still $780, where they've been for months.  :annoyed:


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 9, 2010)

isisdave said:


> But $27/day ... total $499 ... for 14 days on Kauai starting June 19, also on hotwire.
> 
> Airfares LAX-LIH have not budged yet, either. Still $780, where they've been for months.  :annoyed:



I feel your pain.  CVG-OGG (Cincinnati to Maui) is still $1100.  It's hard to invite another family to come with you to Maui when they'd be forking out $4400 just in airfare.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 10, 2010)

check alaska for airfares. They just went on sale to HI


----------



## readyalready (Mar 20, 2010)

we leave tomorrow and when checking yesterday noticed that my not great 12 day minivan rate went down $80 on alamo thru Costco, not using HIPROMO.


----------

